# I looked at shelter Web sites



## debodun (Feb 22, 2022)

There are three shelters I would consider within "driveable" distances. I looked at their available cats up for adoption - most are "special needs" and some require that you adopt a companion animal in addition.

I just want one healthy pet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2022)

One of the ladies in my apartment complex takes in shelter dogs that have been displaced when their owners die. 

She has had three different dogs in the dozen years that I've been here.

It's a serious commitment due to the increased healthcare costs involved with some older animals.

My main concern would be having someone that I could depend on to care for them in the event that I became hospitalized or died.

It's a big decision.

Good luck, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> My main concern would be having someone that I could depend on to care for them in the event that I became hospitalized or died.


This is exactly what is keeping me from rushing to the shelters.


----------



## Remy (Feb 22, 2022)

Well, I'm glad you are thinking. Any rescue organizations in your area? With so many pets needing homes, I can't imagine that special needs are all they have. Have you tried calling or just going in?


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2022)

Remy said:


> Well, I'm glad you are thinking. Any rescue organizations in your area? With so many pets needing homes, I can't imagine that special needs are all they have. Have you tried calling or just going in?


All that I've investigated require a prior appointment to come in.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

I think a lot of the shelters have changed to appointments-needed, now.

If you continue to think that you *do* want one, Deb, I would suggest that you make one of those appointments, and then, discuss what you feel is the best match for you, and your present situation.

They might very well have one healthy cat (or more to choose from) that would be good for you and with you, and you for it.
I would stick with what you know is best for you and for the cat, and I think it is likely they do not feel the need to put the healthy ones on their website, but they may have some.


----------



## Remy (Feb 24, 2022)

@debodun I certainly agree with @Kaila in her post above.

Don't let anyone shame you because  you can't take a cat with any health issues or special needs. Sometimes the people who work in shelters and rescue organizations are as strange as the general public. Weirdos are everywhere.

I almost hesitate to state it but I will. Have you looked on Craigs list? I got my kittens (now almost 11) from an ad on there. Of course you need to be very careful. I spoke to the woman twice and decided to take the two female kittens in the litter. I met her at a public place (Walmart parking lot) and had no problems.


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> @debodun  Have you looked on Craigs list?


I did and the ones closest were in Lake Luzerne and Poughkeepsie - much too far away.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> Don't let anyone shame you because you can't take a cat with any health issues or special needs.


I agree totally with this.  That was one of the things I was trying to say, in my post, but could not think of a clear wording, like Remy did!

Another place to look for a nice kitty that would be used to having loving human companionship,
is to call all the Vet offices, within your local distance area,
to ask if they know someone who has had to give up their cat, due to their own situations, or the illness of an owner.
Again, specify whatever you are prioritising... a _healthy cat, an age range, indoor or.....

Sometimes, the Vet office, might already have someone's cat, due to an owner not being able to care for it any longer.
This would be perfect for you, because they would then be an office that would do the same for you, if you ever needed it in the future._


----------



## Remy (Feb 24, 2022)

Great idea @Kaila 

I don't think you have one since you haven't mentioned it @debodun but a animal centered thrift store in your area? Like the PAWS we have. Volunteers may have some leads on a cat. 

I'd call the shelter for an appointment and again, let them know you can't take a cat with a special need or health issue if they ask if you can. In general, I don't think you need to mention it upfront.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> There are three shelters I would consider within "driveable" distances. I looked at their available cats up for adoption - most are "special needs" and some require that you adopt a companion animal in addition.
> 
> I just want one healthy pet.


Given all the activities you've been involved with, due to your recent move, I would suspect that the Last Thing you need is a pet with "special needs".  Having a pet cat, or dog, would probably be nice, but if you get one that has you running back and forth to the vet frequently, that is probably a "hassle" you don't need.


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2022)

I feel sorry for these animals, yet I am lucky I can take care of myself without adding their extre care. I like cats because they are fairly "low maintenance" pets. I'd like a cat that is friendly (doesn't hiss and scratch when you reach for it), yet not so clingy it's in my face everytime I sit down or running between my legs when I'm walking.


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> There are three shelters I would consider within "driveable" distances. I looked at their available cats up for adoption - most are "special needs" and some require that you adopt a companion animal in addition.
> 
> I just want one healthy pet.


Around here we have a Humane Society, the source of our current cat, but there is also a pet food store that usually has one or two cats or kittens up for adoption. Employees in those stores might be aware of a new litter or cat needing adoption.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

My guess is that a young kitten would not be what you need either, Deb, as they are so frisky, and in addition to jumping at your feet as you walk, they might also be more likely to be leaping and knocking things off of your tables and shelving.

I purposefully chose an adult cat, the most recent time, and it was a good decision for me.

_A kitten climbing up curtains and pulling down the curtain rods, 
was amusing, entertaining, funny and fine when I myself was young; but not a good match for me and my situation now. _


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2022)

One big stumbling block to be adopting right now is the pet food shortage. Is that just here, or do other locales have this? I wonder how the shelters are managing?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

If all of your local stores have that visible problem, then that would give me pause, as well.

In my area, we have large stores that specialize in selling only Pet foods and supplies, and they have been adequate. (we have some smaller ones that is all they sell, too, so multiple options here, if needed)

Shelters often receive large bulk donations of pet foods.

But it is a true issue to be aware of, effecting many places, so I would take notice of how it might be effecting your own area.

Myself, I already know what my cat eats, ongoing, so I stock up a lot, on her regular needs, whenever I get them, and I don't worry about it in between.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 25, 2022)

petfinder.com  is a great tool for locating a pet to adopt.  We scoured their listings for months, actually looking for a black poodle.  
Out of the clear blue, our dog groomer's assistant gave us a black purebred poodle for free.


----------



## Remy (Feb 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> One big stumbling block to be adopting right now is the pet food shortage. Is that just here, or do other locales have this? I wonder how the shelters are managing?


I don't think it's so dire that you can't find food. I have food for my two as well as the 3 ferals I feed. No one is going hungry.


----------



## Jules (Feb 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> One big stumbling block to be adopting right now is the pet food shortage. Is that just here, or do other locales have this? I wonder how the shelters are managing?


That’s what I’ve heard around here too.  Mainly it’s a specialty type food that can’t be found.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 25, 2022)

Just sayin:  dogs loooove homemade dog food!    Just bake chicken(no seasoning) and add rice or veggies like peas, carrots etc.


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2022)

I've been thinking Manx. There is a breeder on the edge of what I'd be willing to drive. I looked at their Web page and sent them a message using the form there, stating my situation and the name of my vet (so they can see I am a responsible pet owner) and asking the price. They don't say how much these cats cost on the page and I haven't heard back from them - it's been almost 24 hours.


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2022)

I heard from the local Manx breeder. He said they aren't breeding right now.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2022)

Petfinder.com has some lovely cats as close as 10 miles from Stillwater.

https://www.petfinder.com/search/cats-for-adoption/us/ny/stillwater/


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2022)

Cat food is back on the shelves in CT.


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Petfinder.com has some lovely cats as close as 10 miles from Stillwater.
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/search/cats-for-adoption/us/ny/stillwater/


Thanks, RR. I did look there.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> There are three shelters I would consider within "driveable" distances. I looked at their available cats up for adoption - most are "special needs" and some require that you adopt a companion animal in addition.
> 
> I just want one healthy pet.


I agree we went to many a shelter in our area and looked at other websites.... sadly many many of the animals were special needs and frankly would cost a ton in vet / special diet / medications etc  to care for.
I think many are given up do to time and money needed to care for a sick pet....   many like us want to adopt 1 reasonably healthy companion. 

We were about to give up when we saw a small dog they said had "no issues" .....we were there when place opened  had a few people in line and adopted the dog ..... when they announced he was taken.... half the line turned around and left ......as most other choices in shelter were special needs. 

 They did not realize this dog had  digestive issues.  they said he had accidents because he was anxious. 
It was a food allergy so once we found he could not have any rice in food he was ok  ..... but I washed a lot of carpet / floor in the mean time.


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2022)

*I do feel* for the special needs pets, but I am lucky to still be able to care for myself, let alone a being that needs a lot of attention and patience. There are people that can and are willing to do this, but, sadly, I am not one of them. Just when you get attached to them, they are going to the big catnip patch or dog park in the sky. And like you said, a fourtune in vet bills. When I took healthy pets to the vet, I couldn't leave without at least a $200 bill.


----------



## Remy (Mar 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> *I do feel* for the special needs pets, but I am lucky to still be able to care for myself, let alone a being that needs a lot of attention and patience. There are people that can and are willing to do this, but, sadly, I am not one of them. Just when you get attached to them, they are going to the big catnip patch or dog park in the sky. And like you said, a fourtune in vet bills. When I took healthy pets to the vet, I couldn't leave without at least a $200 bill.


Deb, keep looking. And it's OK to not adopt a pet with known special needs. Things could develop later of coarse. I had my diabetic kitty.

I just can't believe there isn't an adult healthy cat available. You'd find one in my area in no time.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 27, 2022)

Deb, if there are any animal feed stores you could put up a wanted note and see if anyone calls.  There are always stray cats moving through places out in the country, some are feral but a lot of them are pitiful dumped out tame cats that desperately want a person.  Any that are tame I catch and take to the humane society.  One cat once was so sweet I was really tempted to keep her and take my own cat in to surrender, but of course I couldn't do that, but I still regret not having a cat like her.  
Also there was one feed store in the country in Colorado that would accept litters of kittens and give them away for free to customers.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> I've been thinking Manx. There is a breeder on the edge of what I'd be willing to drive. I looked at their Web page and sent them a message using the form there, stating my situation and the name of my vet (so they can see I am a responsible pet owner) and asking the price. They don't say how much these cats cost on the page and I haven't heard back from them - it's been almost 24 hours.


I used Petfinder to find a cat.  We adopted a Bombay/Manx mix.  Both breeds have similar qualities, and our cat is the most lovable, intelligent cat we've ever had.  He's like a puppy.  I would highly recommend a Manx.


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2022)

The breeder didn't mention how much a Manx would cost. That may be prohibitive for me. I read online that they can ask anywhere from $800 to $1500.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2022)

I wouldn't pay for a pet and encourage breeders when so many unwanted animals already exist.

How about Facebook or Facebook Marketplace?

In this area, they have a FB site called No Cat Left Behind that helps to connect people.

Another thought would be to check with a local veterinarian's office.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 28, 2022)

Dseag2 mentioned Petfinder... www.petfinder.com

My cousin got her dog through them. She said it was easy. And they have cats.


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2022)

I went to Petfinder and used 2 search criteria. One search yielded no cats, the other there were no cats within 24 miles.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> The breeder didn't mention how much a Manx would cost. That may be prohibitive for me. I read online that they can ask anywhere from $800 to $1500.


We lucked out.  Our Bugsy cost us a $75 adoption fee.  He lived with an elderly lady who passed away and had been sent to a foster home.  They only had him for 3 weeks before we adopted him.  He was 6 y/o at the time.  Same with our Andy.  He also lived with an elderly lady who passed away.  He was 6 months old when we adopted him.  Maybe their similar backgrounds are why they are so close!


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 29, 2022)

Find it hard to believe you can't find a cat.
Here in PA shelters are over run with  cats.

I know you  don't trust Craigslist ,,but check them .
Perhaps if you see one you want  you could suggest meeting in a public place?


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2022)

I looked on Facebook, NextDoor, Marketplace and CraigsList. Only cats there are figurines or are too far away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We lucked out.  Our Bugsy cost us a $75 adoption fee.  He lived with an elderly lady who passed away and had been sent to a foster home.  They only had him for 3 weeks before we adopted him.  He was 6 y/o at the time.  Same with our Andy.  He also lived with an elderly lady who passed away.  He was 6 months old when we adopted him.  Maybe their similar backgrounds are why they are so close!
> 
> View attachment 215065


Your pictures of Bugsy and Andy are so heartwarming, love those two sweeties.


----------



## RobinWren (Mar 29, 2022)

My then kitten cost $400 from a local shelter.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2022)

My son thinks my Buffy might want a kitten soon.  I looked at Shelters, only a few cats available, wasn't taken by any of them.  Checked Craigslist, a whole bunch but people wanted a minimum of $100 ReHoming Fee!  Ha!  No way.

Besides, it's way too soon now.  It's only been 16 days, but deb your thread got me curious.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 29, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Your pictures of Bugsy and Andy are so heartwarming, love those two sweeties.


I know I post them often, some the same ones, but they are just so sweet together and they are such an important part of my life.  Not sure how I would have handled Covid and being forced to retire early if not for their attention and affection.  Andy is at my bedroom door every morning when I wake up looking to be petted.  That makes my day!


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 30, 2022)

If there are farms in the area,, they may have kittens.
Don't know if  folks living on farms  get their female cats 'fixed' or not.

Female cats should be  looking  for a 'lover'  now, if they haven't  found him yet.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 30, 2022)

I don't really know anything at all about this program, but it looks like it re-homes pets of people who are dying.  Might be worth checking out:

https://www.petpeaceofmind.org/


----------



## Remy (Apr 4, 2022)

@debodun Have you gone in yet. An older cat is kind of considered special need. But many cats live to old age without any health problems. I'd go into the shelters and speak with someone directly there.


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2022)

Remy said:


> @debodun Have you gone in yet.


No, not yet.


----------



## Remy (Apr 5, 2022)

debodun said:


> No, not yet.


I understand. Brining a new pet into the house can be a bit stressful but I wouldn't wait too, too long. And don't be afraid to ask questions about behavior, litter box use. I grilled the woman I got my kittens from when I talked to her on the phone about the litter box since they would be strictly indoors. They are good girls.


----------

